# WIN-Update 1903 - Jeden Tag neu installieren ?



## MichaelG (12. Juni 2019)

Ständig steht bei mir im Windows Update WIN 1903 als Update da. Ich lasse das durchlaufen. Mehrere Neustarts. Danach ist alles ok. Am nächsten Tag steht wieder WIN 1903 beim WIN Update drin ? Wo kann das Problem liegen ?


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. Juni 2019)

Sicher, dass es durchgelaufen ist? Was wird dir denn bei der OS Version Seite angezeigt? (Bei den Updates müsste da rechts ein Link hin sein)

Ich habe gestern mittels Windows 10 Upgrade Assistenten drei Rechner auf 1903 gebracht. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juni 2019)

Das kommt ab und an vor. Evlt. musst du aber für irgendwas erst neue Treiber installieren, vlt ist das der Grund. Manchmal braucht ein Update nen neueren Treiber. Auch ein Virenscanner oder so könnte beim Update stören, oder so was wie "Themes" usw.  

Ansonsten würde ich es einfach ignorieren. Oder ist es DAS große, wichtige Update?


----------



## ZockerCompanion (12. Juni 2019)

Bei mir macht der nicht das Problem, hast du vielleicht schon versucht über den Windows Update Assistent das Update aufzuspielen? 
Oh und was sagt Windows welche Version installiert ist?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Juni 2019)

Es zeigt aktuell 1809 an. WIN 10 Pro 64 Bit. Immer beim Neustart fehlt konfigurieren und am Folgetag will er das ganze auf Gedeih und Verderb wieder neu installieren. 

Und ja es ist das ganz große Update.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (12. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Es zeigt aktuell 1809 an. WIN 10 Pro 64 Bit. Immer beim Neustart fehlt konfigurieren und am Folgetag will er das ganze auf Gedeih und Verderb wieder neu installieren.
> 
> Und ja es ist das ganz große Update.



Versuch das Update einmal über den Windows-Update-Assistenen zu installieren: https://www.microsoft.com/de-de/software-download/windows10
Dort auf "Jetzt aktualisieren" klicken und das Tool runterladen und ausführen.
Mit etwas Glück hilft das schon


----------



## fud1974 (12. Juni 2019)

1809 ist nicht die aktuelle.. wenn das Update erfolgreich durch ist, muss dir "winver.exe" (kann man via WIN+R aufrufen) die Version 1903 anzeigen.

Das spricht dafür, dass jedesmal das große Update immer abbricht wegen irgendeinem Grund. Ich würde per Media Creator oder ähnlicher Methode das Update dann per Hand ausführen, da ist eventuell auch die Rückmeldung etwas
klarer wo es ihm weh tut. Mit Glück jedenfalls, letztes mal hat er auch nichts gesagt sondern es gab nur die Info dass er nicht installieren kann und ich abwarten möge auf zukünftige Updates (auch nicht sehr hilfreich), in dem Falle entpuppte es sich
wohl als alte Restinstallation von einer alten BattleEye - Anticheat , die mag wohl 1903 überhaupt nicht mehr gerne und verweigert dann das Update. Ist aber nur einer von mehreren möglichen Gründen.

Wie gesagt, versuch es per Media Creator zu "forcen", du kannst da auch angeben dass du deine Daten und Programme behalten willst, unterscheidet sich dann also nicht von einem Update "normal" aus dem Windows Update Prozess heraus für dich.

https://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=691209

UPDATE: Hat sich mit meinem Vorschreiber überschnitten.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Juni 2019)

Daß das 1809 das alte ist ist klar.  Langen eigentlich 42 GB SSD-Kapazität aus? Oder liegt da der Hund begraben?


----------



## Worrel (13. Juni 2019)

Also der windows.old Ordner hat nachher eine Größe von knapp 32 GB ...


----------



## fud1974 (13. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Daß das 1809 das alte ist ist klar.  Langen eigentlich 42 GB SSD-Kapazität aus? Oder liegt da der Hund begraben?



Du meinst noch 42 GB SSD Restkapazität? Sollte eigentlich... Kommt darauf an, 1903 hat irgendwie einen anderen Mechanismus wo er sich einen Bereich "abknappsen" soll damit er für zukünftige Updates immer genug freien Speicher hat,
aber meines Wissens gilt das nicht für ältere Installationen sondern nur für Neueinrichtungen, aber wer weiß.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Juni 2019)

Genau Restkapazität. Die SSD hat insgesamt 250 GB. Habs endlich geschafft. Beim 1. mal brach das Tool mit Ox80070020 ab. Was war die Ursache? AVG Tuneup! Trotz Autostartblockade und manuellem Taskabbruch aller AVG Tasks (3-4 Stück) hatte das Programm offensichtlich weiter in Win herumgepfuscht. Ich mußte es deinstallieren. Dann lief es.


----------



## Worrel (13. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Was war die Ursache? AVG Tuneup!



Was nutzt du auch so'n Müll ?


----------



## MichaelG (13. Juni 2019)

ROFL. Die Software war bisher durchaus hilfreich. Aber jetzt ist sie weg.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> ROFL. Die Software war bisher durchaus hilfreich. Aber jetzt ist sie weg.



Ich sag ja immer wieder, dass Virenscanner oder auch Tuningtools bei diversen Problemen schuld sein können. Aber es hört ja keiner auf mich     Bei modernen PCs bringen die ehrlich gesagt echt nix. Die löschen vlt. mal die ein oder andere unnütze Datei, was aber bei den heutigen Speicherkapazitäten so ist, als würdest Du in einem eh schon sauberen Zimmer noch nach ein paar Staubkörnern suchen und die wegmachen.    Und wer mit solchen Tools mehr als nur die Standardeinstellung nutzt kann im schlechtesten Falle sogar etwas löschen, was später wichtig ist - und dann heißt es nach einem Systemcrash, Microsoft sei schuld...


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Daß das 1809 das alte ist ist klar.  Langen eigentlich 42 GB SSD-Kapazität aus? Oder liegt da der Hund begraben?



42 GB reichen, mehr hatte ich auch nicht frei.

Und ja, manche AV-Programme sind da Hindernisse. Mit Eset hatte ich (zum Glück) keine Probleme.


----------



## Samsonetty (21. August 2019)

Hi, ich kann schon seit Ewiger Zeit nichts mehr über die Windows Updates was Herunter laden geschweige denn Installieren, bei mir steht immer Fehler, egal was ich mache, und ich hab da schon Echtzeit Deaktiviert von meinem Antivier, oder gar schon ausgeschaltet, da geht einfach nix, nu hab ich mir mal den Portable Update geladen, und in der History , naja, seht selbst: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 & 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weis eigentlich nicht weiter wie ich das Dämliche 1903 noch erhalten soll. Habs auch schon über die Windows Seite versucht, kein Erfolg, hab ne 200k Leitung alles Up to Date, und auf meine SSD sind von 500 GB /M2 368 GB noch frei. habs auch schon mit "wsusoffline118" versucht, da hat er jede menge vorgeladen 9,66 GB, aber auch hier nicht die 1903 geladen / Upgedatet, mei mir isses wurscht ob ich 1803 drauf hab oder die 1903, aber es ist doch kacke das Microsoft das nicht fixen tut, die einen können laden die anderen wieder rum nicht 
PS: ZITAT HEISE" [FONT=&quot]Wer noch mit Version 1803 Home oder Pro arbeitet, sollte jetzt daran denken, dass Microsoft bereits vor einiger Zeit angekündigt hat, im Juni dieses Jahres mit einem "Zwangs-Upgrade" auf Version 1903 zu beginnen. Und zwar trotz der Tatsache, dass der Support-Zeitraum für diese Versionen eigentlich erst im November dieses Jahres endet."
[/FONT]LOL, wie soll das denn gehen wenn er es dennoch nicht macht hahaha


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2019)

Samsonetty schrieb:


> Hi, ich kann schon seit Ewiger Zeit nichts mehr über die Windows Updates...


 Sind denn alle Deine Treiber aktuell? VIrenscanner ausgeschaltet? Firewall aus? Jede Software aus, die vlt stören kann (Mainboard-Software zum Übertakten, Maussoftware, Tuningtools usw. ) ?


----------



## Samsonetty (21. August 2019)

Alles aus
Sach mir ma, was ich hier runterladen muss:
https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q= Windows 10, Version 1903

Sys info haste ja oben, dann lad ich mir das teil vom Katalog runter und basta


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2019)

Das kann ich beim besten Willen nicht genau sagen - aber ich VERMUTE, es ist das dritte in der Liste. Das ist das neueste für X64-Systeme, also Windows 10 64Bit (was du ja vermutlich hast).


----------



## Samsonetty (21. August 2019)

LOL, Das Update ist nicht für ihren Computer geeignet, hahaha, Typisch windof, ich versuche es mal weiter unten , kann ja nicht angehen, ich muss ja zuerst updaten, danach das Sicherheitspaket drauf...... ansonsten kann mich das 1903


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2019)

Samsonetty schrieb:


> LOL, Das Update ist nicht für ihren Computer geeignet, hahaha, Typisch windof, ich versuche es mal weiter unten , kann ja nicht angehen, ich muss ja zuerst updaten, danach das Sicherheitspaket drauf...... ansonsten kann mich das 1903


 Kann es vlt auch daran liegen, dass du eine Pro-Version hast?  So oder so: wenn du WIn 10 64Bit hast und eine 64-Bit CPU (der Ryzen 5 1600X wäre eine), dann kommen nur die X64-Updates in Frage.


----------



## Samsonetty (21. August 2019)

Hab es erledigt bekommen, mit dem "Windows10Upgrade925222"  https://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=799445 auf der Homepage von Windof, damit ging es dann. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wer Probleme hat mit der Version, muss sich den Windows 10 Update Assistenten herunter laden, der zwingt den Rechner dazu es Upzudaten !
Dennoch danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## Worrel (21. August 2019)

Samsonetty schrieb:


> LOL, Das Update ist nicht für ihren Computer geeignet, hahaha, Typisch windof, ich versuche es mal weiter unten , kann ja nicht angehen, ich muss ja zuerst updaten, danach das Sicherheitspaket drauf...... ansonsten kann mich das 1903


USB Geräte abziehen soll uU helfen.


----------



## Samsonetty (22. August 2019)

So das mit dem Update sagte ich ja ging inzwischen, "ABER" nach dem ich das machte bin ich inzwischen wieder auf die 1803  zurück um 1:25 Uhr, denn da ging mein Sound nicht mehr, und nein ich habe keine Soundkarte drinnen, wenn die Schlaumeier unter euch sich nun fragen außer "Herbboy", ich hab ein Gigabayte AX370 Gaming K7 Board drinnen mit Bios Version F40, 
https://www.gigabyte.com/de/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-K7-rev-10/support#support-dl-utility Da können die Schlaumeier Ihr Bedürfnis erlesen 

Also weiter im Text, ich hab meinen Sound so eingestellt das bei mir die Stufe 10 Quasi Stufe 20 ist und Stufe 20 Quasi stufe 40 ist, hoffe ihr könnt mir soweit folgen.
Dazu verwende ich beide vom Mainboard die Software "Soundblaster X Fi MB 5" dieses ist auf Kopfhörer eingerichtet und der Realtek HD Audio Manager auf 5.1 >> Siehe Bild, das glaubt mir sonst keiner LOL.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sobald ich auf die 1903 gehe steht auch nicht mehr der Geräte Treiber drinnen, den ich dazu benötige:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und da liegt der Hund begraben, Windows nimmt dann automatisch die Treiber von sich, und schmeißt die Treiber von meinem Board runter, kann man das irgendwie Unterbinden? Denn mit Deinstallieren der Geräte ist es ja nicht getan, sobald man da versucht die eigentlichen Treiber (Original) einzusetzen,  schmeißt Windows nach neustart diese wieder raus und nimmt die alten rein ! 
Hat jemand ne Idee wie man da Windows aus tricksen kann? Und ja man könnte auch eine Neu Installation machen, aber das löst das Problem nicht, denn dann hat man das ja wieder !!!


----------



## Worrel (22. August 2019)

Samsonetty schrieb:


> ...sobald man da versucht die eigentlichen Treiber (Original) einzusetzen,  schmeißt Windows nach neustart diese wieder raus und nimmt die alten rein !


hm? Versteh ich gerade nicht: Mein Scanner läuft zB nur mit "falschem", "inkompatiblen" Treiber - den muß ich nur einmal ins System prügeln und dann bleibt der installiert.

Geräte-Manager
Rechtsklick auf Komponente
Treiber aktualisieren
Auf dem Computer nach Treiber suchen
Aus einer Liste auswählen
ggfalls "kompatible Hardware" abhaken

und dann den Treiber auswählen.

... und dann ist der beim nächsten Neustart wieder weg?


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2019)

So langsam hab ich das Gefühl, dass du vlt mal mit irgendeinem Tool etwas an Windows verändert hast, vlt auch nicht absichtlich, und nun ist es irgendwie "zerschossen". Vlt. bleibt Dir nix übrig als eine Neuinstallation...? Hattest du es denn mal neu installiert, seit du das Mainboard neu hast?


----------



## Samsonetty (22. August 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> hm? Versteh ich gerade nicht: Mein Scanner läuft zB nur mit "falschem", "inkompatiblen" Treiber - den muß ich nur einmal ins System prügeln und dann bleibt der installiert.
> 
> Geräte-Manager
> Rechtsklick auf Komponente
> ...



Hab ich gemacht, brachte nix, hatte immer den Windof Treiber drinnen.
Dennoch danke.

Ups etz hat er den ersten Beitrag nicht genommen, ok, nochmal hatte Board drinnen, das wurde vom Bios zerschossen "Beide" Support hat mir neues geschickt, jetzt läuft alles Bios 1 F40 / Bios 2 F40.
Aber ja, werde wohl ne neue Installation machen müssen.


----------

